
Dems want Facebook and Twitter to investigate Russian bots behind #releasethememo - zwieback
https://qz.com/1188075/releasethememo-democrats-appeal-facebook-and-twitter-to-investigate-russian-bots/
======
RMGgondella
It's a good letter, and it asks only for due diligence. Also, it's worth
noting, that tough problems like this many times lead to genuine breakthrough.
An algorithm that could "grade" journalism based on veracity and rigor could
be a boon to the journalists themselves (helping them stand out), even as it
would certainly be a boon to the consumers of journalism.

